# Roubaix sizing



## ToiletSiphon (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm 176 cm tall (a little above 5'9) with a 84 cm inseam (slightly more than 33"). Would you recommend me a 54 ou a 56 frame on a Roubaix Expert ?


----------



## cmschmie (Apr 20, 2012)

First and foremost I would suggest going to the shop and sitting on both sizes and have the "fitter" analyze the fit. Between seat position, spacers, stem angle etc... you're going to get comfortable on the bike.

I am also ~5'-9" (with a smaller inseam) and ride a 54cm Roubaix Expert. This will _probably _be your size as well depending on your ability to reach.


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

I'm 5'8" with a 30" inseam and ride a 54. Im more long torso'd than you. You would have a lot more seatpost than I do on a 54, but if the top tube/reach is right, that is the way to go. I would try a 56 as well and see what fits better.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm 5'9" with a 32" cycling inseam and ride a 54cm Roubaix SL4. The 54cm should work but you might need to flip the stem up to get the bars up high enough. You may also need to drop down to a 90mm stem. A 56 would require a really short stem IMO (70-80mm.)


----------



## turtle14 (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm 5'11" with a 33" inseam and ride a 56, but like others said, you really need to ride them to know.


----------



## mcwenzel (Jun 9, 2006)

5'8" with 30 inch inseam and ride a 54 but had to change to a shorter stem after bike fitting.


----------



## ToiletSiphon (Jul 23, 2014)

Went to the shop tonight. While I haven't done a real test drive, 54" really seems right.


----------

